# First use of waterless washing!



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315356


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

why a thread for a thread?


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> why a thread for a thread?


Wasn't sure if it belonged in Detailing chat or Eco friendly Detailing,if people are like me they won't be searching every single sub-forum on here,admin can feel free to delete


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


>


Why? First time i have used an eco friendly product,against all my subconcious thoughts of it being a complete shambles,i was impressed,don't like it? move on bro!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Really? You created a thread just to link to another thread. 

Move along!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Really? You created a thread just to link to another thread.
> 
> Move along!


****ty replies like yours are the reason i stopped using this forum for a year,time to take another break but alot longer!!!

I did explain i linked the thread here because i wasn't sure which section it should actually be posted in,nevermind,it won't happen again as i won't be back :thumb:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Bye :thumb:


----------

